# #2 the guy with the cheating wife



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, my mind has gone back to Feb. 12, 2010. 3:00 pm
In a hours I will be getting of of work, sitting in my lazyboy. Its Fri and my daughters 21st B-day is tomorrow, Valintines day is Sun, and My MIL will be staying with us for the weekend.

I'm in the lazyboy and my MIL and the kids head out, my wife comes home around 5PM and walks thought the room. Typical...walks by says hi hows work ,OK, gone and in our room.

6pm my wife walks by with her bag and as shes is walking by, inform me she is going out. I pop up and say I'm going with...stops her dead in her tracks. 1st time i ever did that. Normally I could care a less.

She has on old jeans and a plain blouse, but notice the stripper shoes on, dont know whats in the bag but my W just starts to go off on the wildest story ever. So since its such a joke and she has been making mistakes all week long with regards to using credit cards and atm I know she is screwing around with one particular guy. This one is way to needy. This time she is being a little to open. She know better, shes getting careless, I'v told her the consequences if i ever catch her or found out. 

I just need one more piece for proof and its all in her phone. So I know its close and soon I will get what I need to confront her with the ugly truth proof. I do not have enough to start the confrontation so I deside to except her story, and that I'm not invited and I whatch my wife walk out the door at 6:05. It just wasnt time. I think at this time I still didn't care, I stopped caring 13 years ago.

Its around 11:00 PM the MIL got home late with the kids. and they all head of to bed, big day tomorrow.

GPS indicates that she is not down town with her girl friend but at the OM. The car been there all night except to the market a block a way ( 11 PM , ATM activity). I take some pills and sleep.

Its Sat. 4:00 AM She's home drunk and climbs in to bed with her cloths on. Phone records indicate shes called OM at 3:00 AM, she been home for an hour. I take jeans off and she tells me that I don't have to ( she stops me from going down on her ) I say ok ( I get it )and turn her over and take her. I'm mad, if you know what I mean, for me its just a booty call even sloppy seconds. I call her dirty names and make her repeat them after a few hard slap on the butt and a little more of the rough I let her go, she falls back in to her pillow and she mentions "thanks for the kisses.. nice..real sweet" I reply "you can get kisses and sweet from your boytoy my good little sl*t". She tells me to F off and I laught.

Granted this unhealth behavior is common now, its been like this for years. It has gotten so bad now, sometimes we go to bed togther and I'll wake and she's gone. It has gotten that bad. The circle is always the same...she goes out for love and when she comes home she getts treated like a wh*r*. We wake up and go to work, we come home, she goes out, she come homes gets used by me and around and around.

Its now 7:00 AM and she out like a light, but this time I see the charghing light from her cell phone flashing thought the pillow case. That means its connected to the power cord. I can't believe it, she never charges her phone at home... to risky. So I now pull on the cord and the phone pops out from under her head. 

I believe now I have the proof to get the change that I was looking for. I cant believe its not locked and the last text from 3:59 is still on there. 
As I read I unexpectently get.....IDK I thought I had it all figuered out? Why do I care, why am I looking at this crap, why am I shaking. The words and the picture were tougher on me then I thought, I mean I"m a freak and I thought I could take anything, but something came over me and I just went thought the plan that I made up for my self and something told me that this was all part of the change that I wanted for my self.

Why after so many years I started to give a sh*t about my life, and the direction it was going, with regards to my marriage. I can not explain why I decided to man up on Feb. 12, 2010.

Some time I miss working alot and hanging out with the guys. I miss the rough sex and the dirty talk. I'm home more, I show her soft lovemaking and give her alot of kisses she returns with so much more. We reconnected right of way. Its nice having her stay home and help with the family.

Our last MC though there was alot there and our relationship and marriage was promising. We can still have issues with showing each other love if we don't stay focused on each other needs. Resentment can build up if expectation are to high and needs are being met.

The more I kiss her the less she complains about not being kissed. The less she complains about not being kissed the more I want to kiss her.

Signed - the guy with cheating wife.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the flashback guy. 

This and stories like it are why I straightened my act out last year. This scares the heck out of me and I know I would not have faired as well as you have thus far. 

Thanks for providing the example and thanks for being that guiding light for others. 

JP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for reading Pro.

My MIL came in yesterday wife came home from work it almost looked like the movie "Ground Hog Day" with Bill Murry.

That God the kids and the MIL stayed home and my W made steaks. 
No body left and I wasn't in the lazy boy....we were sitting around the dinning room table eating and talking about our vowrenewal in Vegas in March.

What a difference a year makes.


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

Well done sir!

Now let's leave stuff in the past that's in the past. 

Just not make the same mistakes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bigwayneo (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay, I feel horrible. I did not understand this was a flashback. haha, man I am stupid. Its great the MC is working out. We ourselves are waiting on insurance so we can start up on it. It's good you were able to enjoy dinner too!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

We've enjoyed plenty in the last 12 months.
The MC was good and it helped, but the important thing is we both acknowledged the problematic marraige and once you start going around and around on what got us were we are, we have to wonder on when is this guidence from the MC has to be put into action.
The MC lasted a few month and she has us heading in the right direction. We understand we can always go back if you loose our way, so its something that we don't rely on, we rely on healthy behaviors and ridding our marriage of unreachable expectations and resentment.

Its nice having my best friend back.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Glad you are making it. It is great for you!


----------



## Remains (Jan 24, 2012)

Pablo said:


> That was one strange relationship. Glad you changed.


Just what I was thinking!

Your relationship, and then the advice you give....poles apart. I like the advice you give out. Always good advice. The relationship you had just doesn't fit with that good advice giver tho!  Glad it doesn't. Glad your life has changed so much for the better.


----------

